# Albany tornado



## Darla.R

I just heard the awful news. Is everyone from Auckland OK, Topcat, you're from round those parts aren't you? 

My heart goes out everyone in the area, New Zealand has had such a rough time of it recently. People over here are stunned by this and are with you all the way.

Stay strong.


----------

